# Eclipse Neon: loop event handler exception



## Kababär (27. Okt 2016)

Hi,

seit heute bekomme ich einen "Unhandled event loop exception" wenn in Eclipse in den Editor klicke und zwar:

```
org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles
    at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:4559)
    at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:4448)
    at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:4419)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.error(Widget.java:482)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.createHandle(Control.java:718)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Label.createHandle(Label.java:202)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.createWidget(Control.java:758)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.<init>(Control.java:112)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Label.<init>(Label.java:102)
    at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.StatusLineContributionItem.fill(StatusLineContributionItem.java:165)
    at org.eclipse.jface.action.SubContributionItem.fill(SubContributionItem.java:58)
    at org.eclipse.jface.action.StatusLineManager.update(StatusLineManager.java:290)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.updateActivations(WorkbenchPage.java:313)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.access$18(WorkbenchPage.java:291)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$E4PartListener.partActivated(WorkbenchPage.java:209)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.PartServiceImpl$3.run(PartServiceImpl.java:250)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:42)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.PartServiceImpl.firePartActivated(PartServiceImpl.java:247)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.PartServiceImpl.activate(PartServiceImpl.java:757)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.PartServiceImpl.activate(PartServiceImpl.java:682)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.AbstractPartRenderer.activate(AbstractPartRenderer.java:95)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.workbench.renderers.swt.ContributedPartRenderer$1.handleEvent(ContributedPartRenderer.java:63)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:4410)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1079)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1103)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1088)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.setActiveControl(Shell.java:1542)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.WM_MOUSEACTIVATE(Shell.java:2467)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4835)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:359)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.windowProc(Decorations.java:1656)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.windowProc(Shell.java:2199)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:359)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2547)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:88)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4889)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:359)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:5115)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.PeekMessageW(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.PeekMessage(OS.java:3144)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3811)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine$4.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1121)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:336)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1022)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.E4Workbench.createAndRunUI(E4Workbench.java:150)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:687)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:336)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:604)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:148)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:138)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:196)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:134)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:104)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:388)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:243)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:673)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:610)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1519)
```

Ich habe keine Ahnung was los ist. Ich habe keine weiteren Plugins installiert. Vorhanden ist STS, Pydev und Git.
Hat wer eine Ahnung?


----------

